# alternator problems?



## johndeere1987 (May 20, 2013)

I have a 1987 john deere 1050 that may have an alternator issue. I originally thought i had a bad starter because it would just click when you tried to start it but i have since replaced the battery and corrected the problem i thought. the issue is back. i guess i need someone to tell me what the ourtput of the alternator needs to be. i'm getting 12.51 off the alternator and that voltage shows up at the battery terminals but i feel like it should be around 13.5 anybody got any idea?


----------



## Pipertec (Jan 12, 2012)

If you have the old type voltage regulator, you need to update it to a solid state one. Also, I got tired of having issues with mine and just put an internally regulated alternator on this. It was a simple fix, and you can still use your panel lights.


----------



## Pipertec (Jan 12, 2012)

Take the positive cable off at the starter, and clean the terminal, and the stud threads with a wire brush...JD uses copper washers, but you can substitute for them with Copper Banjo washers that are used on your fuel fittings.....you can find the appropriate size at your autoparts store. The batter has to charge through that big red cable, so I would look at that. Also check your fuse for the alternator, could be part of the problem too.


----------



## johndeere1987 (May 20, 2013)

thanks,

i'll check it out when i get a chance.


----------

